# Need a "how to assemble a harness"...



## Foster Woods Miniatures (Dec 3, 2012)

Hello everyone,

I was wondering if anyone had a good website that has step by step instructions (with pictures) that show how to assemble a harness properly. I have a pretty good Idea, I was just making sure I didnt miss anything




I believe it would also be a good thing to have for new drivers. Sorry if I am just missing something obvious that is already on here, and thanks for your help!


----------



## susanne (Dec 3, 2012)

This is an excellent multi-part demo of harnessing:

http://www.regencymi...riving_101.html

There is also an outstanding British YouTube video on harnessing, but at the moment I can't find it -- hopefully someone else has it bookmarked.


----------



## Rhondaalaska (Dec 3, 2012)

Thanks I needed this site as well


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 3, 2012)

Luckily I knew someone who had harnessed before when I got my harness in the mail. What an amazing, confusing mass of leather straps and buckles! Why don't the companies send a little diagram? I guess they figure if you don't know how the straps go, you shouldn't be driving...


----------



## Jules (Dec 5, 2012)

The British one, watched it awhile ago, it was quite good. Not to mention funky retro


----------



## horsenarounnd (Dec 5, 2012)

Regency Performance Miniatures has an excellent video on their website. Just Google them and you can find it. Good Luck


----------

